# new toy---- Gil-Bilt 6X 48" Belt Sander



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Got a Old New(to Me) tool today! I read about a sale yesterday and today. wanted to go, but We had a bad rain Thursday nite. Didn't make it Friday.This morning I didn't think about going. About 1 P.M. got in the car, and was on My way, mad that I didn't think about it earlier Sure that when I got there, that all would be sold, Walked to the sign, and saw no tools. I decided to check the barn, and, there in the back was a home made sander. When I got closer, I seen the word Gil-Bilt on one of the aluminum plate-- I remember, about thirty to fourty years ago wanting one. And there it was!:nhl_checking: It's sitting in My pole barn , and I hope to get it into the shop Monday. It's a 6X 48" belt sander, and it is in very good condition! I haven't found a great buy at a garage sale in a long time!:yes4: I will send a few pictures


----------



## robotdigg (Apr 27, 2010)

Show us your pics please


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Congrats Howard. I just love finding deals on stuff like this.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Thanks Guys: I lost this file until the forum sent it to Me. I will work on My Win. seven to be able to take pics, Win. 7 doesn't like xp software. I may have it fixed, and will try to show you My piece, When You look at it, tell Me what Cost You see? I only had to sing a little, and it was mine: ha,ha,


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Here's a Gil-Bilt ad in a 1953 Popular Science. 

Popular Science - Google Books


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Thats the one. I was able to buy it as the people were moving. I will update a bit sometime


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Howard, you've missed off a very important piece of information, what did you pay for it? I really wouldn't like to carry on woodworking without my linisher (that's what we downunder call a belt/disc sander)


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hi Harry! Now You are getting to the best place! The folks who had the sale were getting rid of any thing that there was no room for. I got there on the last day, and they said that $20.00 was the sale price They had about a dozen belts of various grits, and all in good to fair condition. $5.00 for the belts. has a new Dayton 1/2 Hp. motor, the old one gave out. I will get pics again of the sander. Photos on win 7 is a new experience for Me. Will try today. I could not get them all. First one is a side shotThe next three are all about the same. I took what I could take. Will try not to bore every one


----------

